# Can I use these for my misting system?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Can I use these for my misting system? 
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


Here is my misting system.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

if you are asking if the mist-king nozzles will work with your setup, I dont see why they wouldnt. as long as you have enough pressure to get the proper spray out of tho nozzles. Is that setup from an automated lawn sprinkler system? that is a pretty smart setup, wish I would have thought of that. I used to install sprinklers for a landscaper, and that stuff was always laying around. have you ever thought about using a CO2 tank and regulator (think keg-erator, or fountain pop machine) instead of a manual pump? that way you would always have constant pressure. you would have to refill it, but its cheap and should last a couple months.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

mcaiger53 said:


> if you are asking if the mist-king nozzles will work with your setup, I dont see why they wouldnt. as long as you have enough pressure to get the proper spray out of tho nozzles. Is that setup from an automated lawn sprinkler system? that is a pretty smart setup, wish I would have thought of that. I used to install sprinklers for a landscaper, and that stuff was always laying around. have you ever thought about using a CO2 tank and regulator (think keg-erator, or fountain pop machine) instead of a manual pump? that way you would always have constant pressure. you would have to refill it, but its cheap and should last a couple months.


Ah, okay.  Yeah, the setup is from an automated lawn sprinkler system. lol Hmm... never thought about using a CO2 tank and regulator... its very expensive and I don't mind manually pumping a couple times a day.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

ive got a tank and regulator in the garage collecting dust for the last 3 years, wish you were closer, I would give it to you. I do commercial demolition and have thrown away quite a few over the years. check craigslist for "kegerator", you could probably find something cheap. 
mike


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

This has been asked multiple times before..."Can I mix n match mistking products with my other system"....

I believe the overall consensus is that mistking misters are designed to work properly only with their very high pressure, low flow pumps. You might want to check the stats on your pump to see if they come close to what the mistking pumps supply.


----------

